# Ok fin-atics...Let's see your dream lady bettas !



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Yellow Mustard CT  ....I don't have an eye for good/bad form yet...but I do love this color type.










This one is the same color as my first female...But is a HM. 










I just put this pic because I've never seen a female doubletail before! Cuteness.

What ones do you like in the ladies?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I posted this one a year ago (so she's been off of AB for a long time now), but I'm still in love with her:


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

lol! I have a folder of dream bettas...

Now..some of these guys might actually be some of YA'LLS bettas, as a lot of my fave pics are saved from here(I'm looking at you code red! Love your fish!) 

Ok... to be honest, just about ANY girlie is a dream girl for me XD

I have a SUPER soft spot for cambodian ladies...They just look so DAINTY! I actually had to really stop myself from getting one today at walmart..Amongst a sea of boys in (surprisingly large) cups, there was one little girl who was the spaziest hyper fish I had ever seen. Just was thrilled to see a sweet thing so healthy, AND she had a white body with pink/purple fins. But don't worry, I put her back. Sigh, I just hope someone takes care of her!

Anyway, assorted favorites


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Purplemuffin, that 2nd girlie would make a perfect match for Dionysus!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

lol! I apparently have a thing for salamander butterflies....


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> Purplemuffin, that 2nd girlie would make a perfect match for Dionysus!!


LOL! I was thinking the SAME thing.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Hahaha I have more! Sorry if I stole anyone's fish pictures again, I save all my favorites in one folder, I need to mark which ones I found on aquabid and which ones I found on here XD either way they are pretty girls! This first girl has a HUUUUGE tail! I had to do a double take, it took me a while to be sure-but that is an egg spot I see right?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Hahaha I have more! Sorry if I stole anyone's fish pictures again, I save all my favorites in one folder, I need to mark which ones I found on aquabid and which ones I found on here XD either way they are pretty girls! This first girl has a HUUUUGE tail! I had to do a double take, it took me a while to be sure-but that is an egg spot I see right?


OMG that second one is sooooooo pretty! and wow that first one has a HUGE tail!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

These are some very beautiful females!!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> OMG that second one is sooooooo pretty! and wow that first one has a HUGE tail!


I KNOW hahaha and the pattern..She looks like she could just fit in with a group of fancy guppies as their queen XD


----------

